# 1st Gig went well.



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

SO our first gig went pretty well. We had no end of technical difficulties with the PA, but we did setup in the afternoon so it was no big deal. Played three sets and an encore - about 3 hours total. The Gretsch through the Garnet sounded really good and my slide playing didn't suck!

I'm exhausted...

We STILL don't have a name.kqoct

Matt


----------



## wayne (Apr 8, 2009)

Way cool! Glad it went well for you.

It's always better to be able to set up in the afternoon & get a sound check when there's less pressure to rush. We do it whenever we can.

I played in a nameless band weekly for about a year. One time, a patron started hassling me between sets about what we were called - I thought about it for a minute and replied, "we're The Band who Wouldn't Practice"!

W


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Because we really pissed off the bass player's wife I started calling us "Always in Trouble." kkjuw She was there and laughed.

Matt


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I'm exhausted...


Congrats on your first gig. That first one is a real rush. I'm always wired after we play a gig and completely bagged the next day.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you could call yourself "nameless" after jet li's charachter in the movie HERO
JUST A THOUGHT


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I like "No Name Band"

Bev


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I joked once and called us "Nameless Blues" - same idea


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I think there's a song about your band...
"I've been through the desert on a band with no name..."

I'm really happy for you, 3 hours without trouble it's nice! Karma's with you! Some videos of your perfomance?
Good luck for the next one!


----------

